# Anyone knows any prevention against identity theft?



## dianejsmith (Sep 28, 2007)

I have recently been victimized by the theft of my credit card. But, due to favorable situations I could prevent it from being miss-used and was able to make thins go in the right way.Anyways , I would like to know that if there any services which keeps your financial information safe and make you secure about thefts.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.lifelock.com/

http://www.identitytheftsmart.com/


----------

